# Излишняя подвижность позвонков?



## Водолей (13 Авг 2008)

Добрый день!
Меня зовут Сергей, мне 41 год.
Очень прошу помочь. Уже почти 7 лет пытаюсь разобраться с проблемами со здоровьем. Сначала очень сильно болели глаза (в большей степени правый), периодически возникали головные боли, которые впрочем можно было снять с помощью кофе. Временами правый зрачок становился в 1,5-2 раза меньше левого. Сильно влияла погода: в солнечную погоду глаза болели больше. Все глазные врачи говорили, что проблем с глазами нет - глаза в норме. Наконец, посоветовали проверить спину. Первый сеанс массажа дал отличные результаты: глаза стали болеть меньше, улучшилось общее самочуствие, свободно задышал нос + активно заработал желудок, хотя на него и не жаловался. Однако уже при следующих сеансах эффект уменьшился: глаза стали болеть чуть больше чем после первого сеанса. Регулярные сеансы массажа давали похожую картину. Однажды знакомый массажист слегка помассировал один позвонок справа в грудном отделе. При этом были ощущения нажатия на старый синяк. Вспомнил, что именно в этом месте лет 5 до этого периодически возникали острые боли, которые в покое через несколько минут проходили. После этого около недели глаза перестали болеть, а затем начались сильнейшие головокружения при изменении положения лежа/стоя и наоборот. Постепенно головокружение прекратилось, а глаза опять заболели, но уже меньше. С этого времени периодически стали возникать проблемы с желудком: тяжесть, изжога. Заметил, что глаза болели сильнее после приема пищи. Года 3 назад начались проблемы и с печенью: высокий билирубин(общий 45-55, прямой 15-25).
При этом печеночные показатели были в норме. Поставили диагноз: болезнь Жильбера, реактивный панкреатит. После двух недель лечения в больницы был выписан с такими же анализами, что и ложился. Постарался больше двигаться (6 км с работы пешком) и через 2 недели анализы стали в норме. Но сейчас требуются все большие нагрузки, одной ходьбы уже не хватает.  Понятное дело почти 3 года на диете. Сейчас глаза болят очень редко. Поднял рентгеннограмму 5-тилетней давности, исследовал шейный отдел. Там написано излишняя подвижность позвонков c2-c6. Мне кажется все мои проблемы как раз из-за излишней подвижности позвонков шейного-грудного отдела: проблемы в основном с правой стороной: правый глаз, частенько беспокоят при нагрузках суставы/связки правой руки, печень, камень 7 мм в правой почке. Сейчас 3 недели хожу в тренажерный зал, занимаюсь с инструктором, пытаюсь нарастить мышечный корсет. Во время и после занятий состояние улучшается, однако на непродолжительное время. При наклонах вправо/влево можно определить в каком месте идет максимальное защемление. Если слева - проблемы с желудком, поджелудочной, справа - печень + повышение билирубина. Обычно больше справа. Подскажите пожалуйста, возможно ли, что все мои проблемы из-за излишней подвижности позвонков, стоит ли сейчас заниматься в тренажерке (конечно с инструктором) или может пока походить например в бассейн. Дома есть результаты рентгеннограмы, МРТ, выписки из больницы. Заранее большое спасибо.


----------

